

Android Development Purely in Vim Possible? - pietrofmaggi
http://reversiblean-reversiblean.rhcloud.com/android-development-using-vim/

======
emsy
I love vim but why would anyone ever want to replace it as an IDE? Many
advanced features (especially refactoring) are not available or require hours
of fiddling around with plugins. I usually prefer the approach presented in
the article (IDEs with vim plugins instead of having it the other way round)

